# Walnut stopper.



## Bigg081 (Apr 19, 2013)

Very proud of this one. The wood did all the work really. Walnut from Mike1950
[attachment=23363]


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 19, 2013)

Can't post more than one pic at a time from my phone so here's another
[attachment=23364]


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2013)

Really nice shape!!!  isn't that chunk of wood unreal- as close to 3-D as you can get with out being 3-D. So much for walnut sapwood being plain......... PS NICE TURN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Mike. I PMed you.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 19, 2013)

That's a jaw dropper for sure.:hatsoff:


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Real nice stopper! Beautiful piece of walnut


----------



## BarbS (Apr 19, 2013)

Very nice shape to show off a beautiful wood. Well done!


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks guys and gal. I didnt want to make this one too detailed. Scared I would lose to much wood. It really is just stunning stuff. Makes my lack of skills look better!!!


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Outstanding job on this one and very nice finish!!


----------



## Wes Murphy (Apr 19, 2013)

never seen walnut that nice. great job.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2013)

Big, that's a nice shape and use of the wood. 



Bigg081 said:


> I didnt want to make this one too detailed....



Kevin's philosophy on bottle stoppers is the 4 S's: Keep the Shapes Simple, Soft, and Safe. That's really my formula too! I have turned a few dozen of them and have most of the pics left and yours would fit right into my philosophy. 

While you explore more complex and sharp shapes, if you turn enough you will I bet you will eventually come back to the type you have turned here. GREAT job on this. 

:welldone:


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 19, 2013)

Wes Murphy said:


> never seen walnut that nice. great job.



I think its the perfect spot where the sapwood and heartwood mix and also Mike1950 put voodoo juice in it to make it get all crazy and 3D as he likes to say.


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 19, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Big, that's a nice shape and use of the wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words Kevin.
Oh yes. As you have seen by this one and the others posted they are all curvy and not very sharp edged. Well the pointed one is but that is an exception. They are harder to finish when there are to many sharp edges. I have looked all over Pintrest and they curvy ones are most abundant. I absolutely love making them too....so much I havent even done a pen yet.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow nice lines Bigg, great finish too. You definitely don't look like a novice. 

Mike any of that walnut left?


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 20, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Wow nice lines Bigg, great finish too. You definitely don't look like a novice.
> 
> Mike any of that walnut left?



You better back up off my walnut!!!!:wacko1: I already have asked lol. It's great stuff


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2013)

No fightin over the walnut that that crabby  by the name of :walnut1950: is hoarding. He may or may not have some to sell but it won't be soon. The truth be told he has no clue which pile it is in............................... :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm gonna come to Washington and dig for that walnut gold!!!


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 20, 2013)

Hmmm this bottle stopper has got me thinking, my wife drinks wine, i have walnut....... Do i need stoppers? Yes i think i do, are you willing to trade services for a box of walnut?


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 21, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Hmmm this bottle stopper has got me thinking, my wife drinks wine, i have walnut....... Do i need stoppers? Yes i think i do, are you willing to trade services for a box of walnut?


Sure. I am a rookie but I'll stand by my work. Aka work until its right. What's the details?


----------

